# Gentech labs??



## Mikel123 (Feb 14, 2015)

Are these guys legit?? the added me on instagram lol ?

prices look good, just wondering if its good stuff

any help would be great.

cheers guys


----------



## Ekseliksis (Jul 8, 2014)

I have 40ml of their tren ace. I havent run it yet. I can let you know once I run it.

Also, on instagram WTF? I have an email address that was passed to me from a friend didnt know they had instagram?!


----------



## Mikel123 (Feb 14, 2015)

cheers bud that would be great !

yeah that's what I thought that's the only thing that makes me think they could be bunk,i have read that a lot of guys say its good stuff so?


----------



## Benchbum (Apr 20, 2011)

Just started it a week ago... Will see


----------



## Ekseliksis (Jul 8, 2014)

Mikel123 said:


> cheers bud that would be great !
> 
> yeah that's what I thought that's the only thing that makes me think they could be bunk,i have read that a lot of guys say its good stuff so?


They have a website. But I dont know about instagram.


----------



## Mikel123 (Feb 14, 2015)

I think I know what the website is but am I allowed to say it on here just to see if it the right one ?


----------



## SelflessSelfie (May 25, 2014)

Mikel123 said:


> I think I know what the website is but am I allowed to say it on here just to see if it the right one ?


No mate the site is a source, against the rules.


----------



## Ekseliksis (Jul 8, 2014)

Mikel123 said:


> I think I know what the website is but am I allowed to say it on here just to see if it the right one ?


No.


----------



## Mikel123 (Feb 14, 2015)

Cool no worries I thought so


----------



## Mikel123 (Feb 14, 2015)

Benchbum said:


> Just started it a week ago... Will see


keep me updated mate


----------



## Redfox999 (Jan 31, 2015)

Asked about this lab a while ago too. Not many user rewies so it´s kinda hit or miss then. The lab it self seems to vouch for their products...i have keep keen eye on other forum about this lab,but so far it´s just speculations about the quality


----------



## Mikel123 (Feb 14, 2015)

IM just thinking about buying there cheapest oral to test the waters ?


----------



## Ggaarryy (Mar 14, 2015)

Reported


----------



## tom42021 (Jan 19, 2012)

Currently running there anavar and sustanon.

Been on three weeks so the sus hasnt fully kicked in but must be getting the size from the prop.

The pumps on the anavar are unreal , i love it.


----------



## latsius (Jul 16, 2012)

My excel pharma guy in birmingham is saying he will have the test e and deca in very soon?

Does the lab sound promising? Meso forum are flaming it hardcore


----------



## Mikel123 (Feb 14, 2015)

Just orderd some tren ace just to try the lab so il keep you updated on how it goes


----------



## Mikel123 (Feb 14, 2015)

So got my tren today just shot 100mg

First time pinning in glute really hurts now lol and just about to train legs ! Also just coverd my **** in anti bac gel cos I dident realise if run out of swabs ! I feel really guilty for this now so I won't be injecting from now on unless I have alcohol swabs

Il keep you guy informed on how the gear is


----------



## karbonk (Jan 7, 2009)

Just started a Test400 cycle with this labs, will report.......


----------



## latsius (Jul 16, 2012)

Starting the gentech sustanon tommorow

If i break out in acne and get sore nipps, and a hard on, lads we are good to, hate sus, genuine sus i can smell out like cat to mice


----------



## Mikel123 (Feb 14, 2015)

Think the tren is pretty ok

Been on a week now , pretty sure strength has gone up a bit , wake up drenched in sweat everynight , but I get that from just being in test so give it another few days so I can fully tell


----------



## karbonk (Jan 7, 2009)

Good to hear, there are small numbers of people beginning to rate this labs, ZERO negative or bunk gear complaints... I am convinced I can feel the Test400 but its way too early really. The guy who owns this lab is getting a proper flaming on another forum but seems to be holding his own, see other forums.


----------



## Ekseliksis (Jul 8, 2014)

I am on their tren ace 100mg ed for 10-15 days now. I cant even compare it with the rubbish I was using before. This **** is rocket fuel. My body is changing daily. Seriously.



karbonk said:


> Good to hear, there are small numbers of people beginning to rate this labs, ZERO negative or bunk gear complaints... I am convinced I can feel the Test400 but its way too early really. The guy who owns this lab is getting a proper flaming on another forum but seems to be holding his own, see here


remove the link man. They talk sources there. It is not allowed.

Also the lab is new. We have to wait and see.


----------



## karbonk (Jan 7, 2009)

Good to hear !! Time to order a shed load then lol


----------



## Ekseliksis (Jul 8, 2014)

karbonk said:


> Good to hear !! Time to order a shed load then lol


Man seriously. I have NEVER felt like this before. I am seeing FOR THE FIRST TIME EVER what tren can do.. no bull**** I mean I was reading abou tit but I could not b elieve it.

Too bad that I ahve to stop my blast halfway through as I have a gp appointment in 6 weeks 

After that I will blast again to infinity and back


----------



## karbonk (Jan 7, 2009)

^^ haha, brilliant, I can feel the test I am convinced but should be fully flowing in 10 to 15 days for the test400, running equipoise300 too so it could be that I am feeling?? 

Sounds like your buzzing mate, I was doing fly's at 9am this morning lol normally in Zonk land lol zzzzzzzzz


----------



## Mikel123 (Feb 14, 2015)

when did you feel the tren kick in? I did my 5th pin this morning, pining 100mg EOD Im sure its kicking in but I cant fully tell yet

I just got in touch with a new local source ! so might just try his tren (cos it kicks in kick) and compare it to gentech, ahh i'm spoiled for choice now lol


----------



## Ekseliksis (Jul 8, 2014)

Mikel123 said:


> when did you feel the tren kick in? I did my 5th pin this morning, pining 100mg EOD Im sure its kicking in but I cant fully tell yet
> 
> I just got in touch with a new local source ! so might just try his tren (cos it kicks in kick) and compare it to gentech, ahh i'm spoiled for choice now lol


3-4 days ago. It hit me like a brick. Switch to ed shots man. They helped me stabilise A LOT. When I was on eod I was all over the place.

Due to my relocation I have access to lab equipment suitable for testing gear (CM/MS mainly) I am testing the gentech tren-ace I got. I should have purity results within this or early next week. I will post it here.


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

Ekseliksis said:


> 3-4 days ago. It hit me like a brick. Switch to ed shots man. They helped me stabilise A LOT. When I was on eod I was all over the place.
> 
> Due to my relocation I have access to lab equipment suitable for testing gear (CM/MS mainly) I am testing the gentech tren-ace I got. I should have purity results within this or early next week. I will post it here.


Will you be testing anything else mate? Hearing good things but don't want bunk gear haha


----------



## Ekseliksis (Jul 8, 2014)

ajguy1243 said:


> Will you be testing anything else mate? Hearing good things but don't want bunk gear haha


Everything I can get my hands on. After the gentech tren ace. I will test the AM-tech Tren-e (I got 3 vials during the 2nd promo), and then whatever I use lol.


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

Ekseliksis said:


> Everything I can get my hands on. After the gentech tren ace. I will test the AM-tech Tren-e (I got 3 vials during the 2nd promo), and then whatever I use lol.


any gentech test or orals?


----------



## Ekseliksis (Jul 8, 2014)

ajguy1243 said:


> any gentech test or orals?


I will see man. I only have tren ace. If I get some I might do. I have a ton of dbol (20+g) so I dont see testing that but I might take the plunge and test other things.


----------



## karbonk (Jan 7, 2009)

ajguy1243 said:


> any gentech test or orals?


Test400 being tested by me.


----------



## Titleist (Feb 20, 2015)

Probably going to order some Var and D-Bol - Run the Var first and save the D-Bol for after summer.

Will update this thread.


----------



## Redfox999 (Jan 31, 2015)

So oils are worth trying?


----------



## karbonk (Jan 7, 2009)

Redfox999 said:


> So oils are worth trying?


early days, it seems a number of folks are stating the gear is g2g, not seen 1 single complaint as of yet, I am on a waiting game to see if the test is good, ??


----------



## Mikel123 (Feb 14, 2015)

Ekseliksis said:


> 3-4 days ago. It hit me like a brick. Switch to ed shots man. They helped me stabilise A LOT. When I was on eod I was all over the place.
> 
> Due to my relocation I have access to lab equipment suitable for testing gear (CM/MS mainly) I am testing the gentech tren-ace I got. I should have purity results within this or early next week. I will post it here.


That be interesting !

So your pining every day with 100mg or you going 50mg?


----------



## Mikel123 (Feb 14, 2015)

I'm pretty sure it's good stuff so far


----------



## Ekseliksis (Jul 8, 2014)

Mikel123 said:


> That be interesting !
> 
> So your pining every day with 100mg or you going 50mg?


100mg ed. Feeling good on it and I can see changed on a daily basis.


----------



## Mikel123 (Feb 14, 2015)

Might try that

So how long would you run that for then

I'm just thinking about money now ha !


----------



## Mikel123 (Feb 14, 2015)

Pretty sure this stuff is legit tren really started to kick in yesterday , especially in gym and crazy weird dreams last night the worst night sweats ever


----------



## karbonk (Jan 7, 2009)

Same with the test 400, bad case of test flu along with insomnia, convinced it's good 2 go.


----------



## Ekseliksis (Jul 8, 2014)

karbonk said:


> Same with the test 400, bad case of test flu along with insomnia, convinced it's good 2 go.


Good good. Test e, tren ce, and sustanon all check. Anyone else used anything else? Orals mainly?


----------



## Redfox999 (Jan 31, 2015)

Im considering to try anavar,not sure yet but if i do i let u know


----------



## Mikel123 (Feb 14, 2015)

Not used orals off them

Meeting with a new dealer today he's supposed to have very high grade stuff so adding another 3 weeks of tren to cycle from him to compare before buying a whole cycle off him or gentech

But it's pretty obv now that gentech are genuine


----------



## Redfox999 (Jan 31, 2015)

Well little too early to say if this lab is good to go? We need more info and revies and if he can keep constant quality then its g2g in my book. Just my thoughts,i like to be sceptical until proven wrong


----------



## SelflessSelfie (May 25, 2014)

I got offered a good deal on this stuff, plus we know the first batch of a lab is usually top quality so got my winter bulk cycle in whilst we are hearing good things. Lab seems genuine. Here's some gear porn.










Above, presents from the posty.










Injectable draw, collecting gear is becoming a hobby of mine.


----------



## karbonk (Jan 7, 2009)

notice you got some Test400..... seems pretty good


----------



## latsius (Jul 16, 2012)

Sust is good to go it seems

My guy has a crazy introductory sale on this brand so looks like im a new gentech junkie lol


----------



## Ekseliksis (Jul 8, 2014)

Just a quick update that results from MS came back in. I will post them tomorrow or the day afte. They look really good. I would post them now but I need to clarify a couple of things.


----------



## Mikel123 (Feb 14, 2015)

Looking forward to this !

How's everyone else getting on with it ?


----------



## karbonk (Jan 7, 2009)

so far so good,


----------



## JohhnyC (Mar 16, 2015)

SelflessSelfie said:


> *I got offered a good deal on this stuff,* plus we know the first batch of a lab is usually top quality so got my winter bulk cycle in whilst we are hearing good things. Lab seems genuine. Here's some gear porn.
> 
> .


I know we can't discuss prices, but can we say if good compared to the rest?


----------



## SelflessSelfie (May 25, 2014)

JohhnyC said:


> I know we can't discuss prices, but can we say if good compared to the rest?


I paid less for my upcoming 20 week bulk than I did for the current cut I am on.

Bulk is 1g test ew, 600mg masteron, 600mg Deca. Twenty weeks.

Cut is 800mg test, 460tren, 400 masteron, 15 weeks.


----------



## JohhnyC (Mar 16, 2015)

SelflessSelfie said:


> I paid less for my upcoming 20 week bulk than I did for the current cut I am on.
> 
> Bulk is 1g test ew, 600mg masteron, 600mg Deca. Twenty weeks.
> 
> Cut is 800mg test, 460tren, 400 masteron, 15 weeks.


cheers mate, sizable stack so looks like you got a good deal


----------



## Ekseliksis (Jul 8, 2014)

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/steroid-and-testosterone-information/292599-gentech-tren-ace-ms-spectofotometry-results.html

Putting this here for reference as the other thread will soon go into the 3rd and 4th page.


----------



## Mikel123 (Feb 14, 2015)

Just quick how's everyone getting on with gentech ?


----------



## Ekseliksis (Jul 8, 2014)

Mikel123 said:


> Just quick how's everyone getting on with gentech ?


I am extremelly happy with the tren. @karbonk is the sust g2g?


----------



## mr_smoove (Dec 15, 2014)

Good to hear as i am starting my summer holiday Bulking cycle


----------



## Redfox999 (Jan 31, 2015)

@latsius was using their Susta? If i remember correctly.


----------



## latsius (Jul 16, 2012)

Yeah guys iv got a mini log, im an excel pharma user but im won over

I pay half of what i was paying for excel on this stuff, and tbh its what it says on the vial, i hate sustanon so straight over to test e and deca for me in a few weeks lol


----------



## Mikel123 (Feb 14, 2015)

So gentech is g2g

You get directly from there website ?


----------



## mr_smoove (Dec 15, 2014)

Does it make sense buying test 500 as it has Deca in it...or just TestE and Deca Separately....im just not liking the idea of fiddling with mixing the two?


----------



## mr_smoove (Dec 15, 2014)

@latsius Does it make sense buying test 500 as it has Deca in it...or just TestE and Deca Separately....im just not liking the idea of fiddling with mixing the two?


----------



## ironman84 (May 15, 2011)

I have tried the vars 10ms 50mgs test 300 test prop , all gtg .. Vars are really really good . I have tren and test 400 to start .. I was probably the very first guy who bought gentech items to run even before gentech dude starting promoting his labs on any forum .. But I kept it quiet for myself .. Lol but now everyone's after it !


----------



## mr_smoove (Dec 15, 2014)

ironman84 said:


> I have tried the vars 10ms 50mgs test 300 test prop , all gtg .. Vars are really really good . I have tren and test 400 to start .. I was probably the very first guy who bought gentech items to run even before gentech dude starting promoting his labs on any forum .. But I kept it quiet for myself .. Lol but now everyone's after it !


Gina give Gentech a Whirl see how it is....is their website gtg?


----------



## Titleist (Feb 20, 2015)

mr_smoove said:


> Gina give Gentech a Whirl see how it is....is their website gtg?


Bought off their website yesterday - Been speaking with their guy today on text.

All seems good - Got a tracking number etc and pictures of my parcel - will update when it arrives.


----------



## Ekseliksis (Jul 8, 2014)

mr_smoove said:


> Gina give Gentech a Whirl see how it is....is their website gtg?


Yes.


----------



## mr_smoove (Dec 15, 2014)

What have people tried from the site?

Im thinking of giving the test and deca a go.


----------



## telmk (Apr 19, 2015)

First time poster guys so be gentle lol. Did some reading around various forums looking for legit anavar and decided to plump for Renvex. Now on day 5 taking 75mg a day but to be honest I'm not sure I'm feeling it. Gonna keep at it for two weeks and see how it goes. I've read elsewhere that I should be getting mega pumps within a week of taking this stuff.

Wish I'd seen this thread first cause the write ups for gentech seem to be the dogs bollocks. Anyways just in case the stuff I got from Renvex turns out to be rubbish Ive ordered some from Gentech too. Will let you know how I get on with both.


----------



## karbonk (Jan 7, 2009)

on day 6 of their Anadrol, so far nothing....?


----------



## SelflessSelfie (May 25, 2014)

telmk said:


> First time poster guys so be gentle lol. Did some reading around various forums looking for legit anavar and decided to plump for Renvex. Now on day 5 taking 75mg a day but to be honest I'm not sure I'm feeling it. Gonna keep at it for two weeks and see how it goes. I've read elsewhere that I should be getting mega pumps within a week of taking this stuff.
> 
> Wish I'd seen this thread first cause the write ups for gentech seem to be the dogs bollocks. Anyways just in case the stuff I got from Renvex turns out to be rubbish Ive ordered some from Gentech too. Will let you know how I get on with both.


I'm a fan of Renvex oil and the dbol was the dogs bollocks. However I have been running the anavar for 7 weeks and I haven't noticed anything from it, switched labs now to get a comparison but I was running 100mg ed.


----------



## karbonk (Jan 7, 2009)

SelflessSelfie said:


> I'm a fan of Renvex oil and the dbol was the dogs bollocks. However I have been running the anavar for 7 weeks and I haven't noticed anything from it, switched labs now to get a comparison but I was running 100mg ed.


sorry what lab anavar were you using SS ??


----------



## SelflessSelfie (May 25, 2014)

karbonk said:


> sorry what lab anavar were you using SS ??


Renvex mate, I believe it to be very under dosed. I have run 250mg pre workout and only got a slightly increased pump.


----------



## karbonk (Jan 7, 2009)

I used Gentech dbol for 2 weeks and got nothing from it, so I switched to their anadrol and had 6 tablets at 50mg ed , so far nothing although I did have itchy nipples 2 days ago lol


----------



## DTA (Dec 4, 2014)

Anyone run there test e?


----------



## sc0rcher (May 29, 2014)

Gentech trenA and Mast p gave me the worst lumps and infection on my glutes and quads now. Can't bend both my knees now, and I'm having fever since last injection, which is a week ago. I had tried run thru e oil with my own whatman and pinning on my delt got no lumps and pips like those. I can boldly declared that their oil are not sterile at all.


----------



## karbonk (Jan 7, 2009)

I had a very bad Fever after my first pin of Test400 but it only last 10 days or so....


----------



## sc0rcher (May 29, 2014)

IMO don't waste time and money on Gentech. Guy stopped replying my email after I raised this problem to them. Crap.


----------



## Titleist (Feb 20, 2015)

Linderz said:


> Bought off their website yesterday - Been speaking with their guy today on text.
> 
> All seems good - Got a tracking number etc and pictures of my parcel - will update when it arrives.


Arrived the day after order - Confirmed payment before 10am.

Currently running the Dbol at 30MG a day - been on so far for 9 days.


----------



## karbonk (Jan 7, 2009)

Linderz said:


> Currently running the Dbol at 30MG a day - been on so far for 9 days.


Interesting, I was on the Dbol 2 weeks, you getting anything from it Linderz?


----------



## SelflessSelfie (May 25, 2014)

sc0rcher said:


> Gentech trenA and Mast p gave me the worst lumps and infection on my glutes and quads now. Can't bend both my knees now, and I'm having fever since last injection, which is a week ago. I had tried run thru e oil with my own whatman and pinning on my delt got no lumps and pips like those. I can boldly declared that their oil are not sterile at all.


This is a little bit concerning as I have a lot of their oil to run!


----------



## sc0rcher (May 29, 2014)

SelflessSelfie said:


> This is a little bit concerning as I have a lot of their oil to run!


I suggest u try a little first. Or run through a whatman 0.22nm first. For me, I definitely thrashing all em..


----------



## Titleist (Feb 20, 2015)

karbonk said:


> Interesting, I was on the Dbol 2 weeks, you getting anything from it Linderz?


My shirts feel a bit tighter and my chest / arms look bigger - It may all be in my head though as this is my first cycle.

I was 12st at the start and was 12st 4lb yesterday - eating and training the same.

I have taken some before photos so I will upload and compare in a few weeks.


----------



## karbonk (Jan 7, 2009)

Linderz said:


> My shirts feel a bit tighter and my chest / arms look bigger - It may all be in my head though as this is my first cycle.
> 
> I was 12st at the start and was 12st 4lb yesterday - eating and training the same.
> 
> I have taken some before photos so I will upload and compare in a few weeks.


Suspect it is under-dosed same as the Anadrol but that is just my hunch.... From what ive read about anadrol I should be feeling something by now but like the dbol nothing at all, bumping up to 100mg.


----------



## Titleist (Feb 20, 2015)

karbonk said:


> Suspect it is under-dosed same as the Anadrol but that is just my hunch.... From what ive read about anadrol I should be feeling something by now but like the dbol nothing at all, bumping up to 100mg.


You running oral only or with a base?


----------



## karbonk (Jan 7, 2009)

Linderz said:


> You running oral only or with a base?


wanted an oral for a 4 week kicker but the Dbol was no good and into the 4th week now!! Running Test400 and EQ, the kick part of this cycle has been a total flop.


----------



## telmk (Apr 19, 2015)

Got a nice email from Gentech today apologising about the Anavar I ordered yesterday being out of stock. Should be back in by the end of the week apparently. Must be cooking a new batch - hope its as good as some of the rave reviews I've seen recently, and that they don't change the recipe. No payment asked for until its back in stock.

In meantime I've upped the Renvex VAR to 100mg from today - still no noticeable effect.

As a newcomer to the whole steroids scene it does seem crazy that in trying to crack down on steroid use the authorities have driven everyone into the hands of underground labs where the quality seems to be extremely variable, increasing the risks to users. I'm amazed that it seems to be so hard to find reliable suppliers. Call me naive but I thought the big decision was deciding to try the steroids route at all, not in trawling around the internet and picking a supplier. Big wake up call for me I guess.


----------



## makinggains (Apr 8, 2015)

karbonk said:


> wanted an oral for a 4 week kicker but the Dbol was no good and into the 4th week now!! Running Test400 and EQ, the kick part of this cycle has been a total flop.


Did you get bloodwork done yet buddy?


----------



## karbonk (Jan 7, 2009)

Why Blood work after 4 weeks?


----------



## makinggains (Apr 8, 2015)

karbonk said:


> Why Blood work after 4 weeks?


Ok I thought it was longer than that. When you getting it done?


----------



## karbonk (Jan 7, 2009)

Don't have any plans to have blood work done at all.


----------



## robster14 (May 10, 2015)

karbonk said:


> Don't have any plans to have blood work done at all.


How's the test 400?


----------



## karbonk (Jan 7, 2009)

sorry, yes its good, I wrote up on another post about the Test400 but forgotten which thread....


----------



## robster14 (May 10, 2015)

karbonk said:


> sorry, yes its good, I wrote up on another post about the Test400 but forgotten which thread....


Currently running Renvex test 400, was considering switching to Gentech for my second vial.

PS. I'm from Dundee too.


----------



## karbonk (Jan 7, 2009)

Hello pal, Do you use a gym in Dundee? Small world lol

Cant PM you seems to be disabled.


----------



## robster14 (May 10, 2015)

karbonk said:


> Hello pal, Do you use a gym in Dundee? Small world lol
> 
> Cant PM you seems to be disabled.


Yeah mate Pure Gym mostly. Got a squat rack and olympic bars in my house so sometimes train at home.

Yeah it's probably because this is a new account, forgot login details for my old one ha.

Recommend Gentech T400 then or better to stick to Renvex labs?


----------



## karbonk (Jan 7, 2009)

I would recommend the T400 from them yes, I am 9 weeks in and noticeable results stacked with EQ400....

Using Tren from them too and beginning to feel it kick in.


----------



## karbonk (Jan 7, 2009)

Why you thinking of switching gear? What's the Renvex test 400 like, how far are you in??


----------



## robster14 (May 10, 2015)

karbonk said:


> Why you thinking of switching gear? What's the Renvex test 400 like, how far are you in??


Was just reading about and have seen mixed views of Renvex although most are positive. I've only enough in the vial for 5 weeks of the 10 and my source just got Gentech stock and I was considering trying another lab for the second half. Only a week in so things are only just starting to kick in. I noticed Gentech labs T400 is differently dosed to Renvex's and also has a decanoate ester whereas Renvex has a prop ester. So think I'll just stay with Renvex for the full cycle for now. Might look at Gentech's test for next cycle though along with an oral kickstart.


----------



## SelflessSelfie (May 25, 2014)

Interested in more views on Gentech, got offered it from the lab owner at a good price in exchange for an honest review, going to run it in December myself, 1g of the t400, 600mg of deca and 600mg of masteron for 20 weeks.


----------



## telmk (Apr 19, 2015)

An update from me guys. Started running an anavar only cycle with Renvex which I increased to 100mg a day for about two weeks. Pretty much felt nothing so switched to Rohm anavar, same dose. This did seem better than the Renvex but still nothing to write home about. Then switched again as my Gentech anavar which was originally out of stock was delivered. Have been on this now at 100mg for last two weeks and have to say its head and shoulders above the other two labs. Suppose it could be that the Renvex and Rohm that I tried for first three weeks somehow laid the foundation for the Gentech but I don't think so. I felt the effect of the Gentech pretty much straight away whereas I didn't really feel anything much during the previous 3 weeks on Renvex/Rohm. Just letting you guys know what my experience has been.


----------



## mr_smoove (Dec 15, 2014)

robster14 said:


> Was just reading about and have seen mixed views of Renvex although most are positive. I've only enough in the vial for 5 weeks of the 10 and my source just got Gentech stock and I was considering trying another lab for the second half. Only a week in so things are only just starting to kick in. I noticed Gentech labs T400 is differently dosed to Renvex's and also has a decanoate ester whereas Renvex has a prop ester. So think I'll just stay with Renvex for the full cycle for now. Might look at Gentech's test for next cycle though along with an oral kickstart.


Im using Renvex ATM....im in week 4 and I'm not really feeling it tbh.

The Isis i used before was better. Im switching to Neuro Pharm T400 for my next vial...hope its more effective.


----------



## SelflessSelfie (May 25, 2014)

telmk said:


> An update from me guys. Started running an anavar only cycle with Renvex which I increased to 100mg a day for about two weeks. Pretty much felt nothing so switched to Rohm anavar, same dose. This did seem better than the Renvex but still nothing to write home about. Then switched again as my Gentech anavar which was originally out of stock was delivered. Have been on this now at 100mg for last two weeks and have to say its head and shoulders above the other two labs. Suppose it could be that the Renvex and Rohm that I tried for first three weeks somehow laid the foundation for the Gentech but I don't think so. I felt the effect of the Gentech pretty much straight away whereas I didn't really feel anything much during the previous 3 weeks on Renvex/Rohm. Just letting you guys know what my experience has been.


Good news, have a blast planned in December using their oils.

Renvex Anavar is totally bunk these days, ran them for seven weeks and nothing, switched labs and got results, their winstrol is great though!


----------



## robster14 (May 10, 2015)

mr_smoove said:


> Im using Renvex ATM....im in week 4 and I'm not really feeling it tbh.
> 
> The Isis i used before was better. Im switching to Neuro Pharm T400 for my next vial...hope its more effective.


I'm 2 weeks in and although I'm getting stronger, it's not anything incredible. I am pretty underwhelmed at the effects so far. Having said that, it is only the second week and my first ever steroid cycle. I've got a second vial of renvex test 400 and gentech test 400 so I'm going to switch to gentech for the last 5 weeks, see how it plays out.

I'll keep renvex's test 400 vial for another cycle. Think it's completely bunk or just underdosed? Could I mix the T400 with deca or tren or something?


----------



## Ekseliksis (Jul 8, 2014)

Week 6 on tren ace 100mg ed. Good results so far. I have 4 vials left. I experience the expected results. I leaned a bit and I eat like an animal 3.5/4k ed with the weekly cheat to 5+k.


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Mikel123 said:


> cheers bud that would be great !
> 
> yeah that's what I thought that's the only thing that makes me think they could be bunk,i have read that a lot of guys say its good stuff so?


Most labs and resellers have social media accounts these days.


----------



## SelflessSelfie (May 25, 2014)

Ekseliksis said:


> Week 6 on tren ace 100mg ed. Good results so far. I have 4 vials left. I experience the expected results. I leaned a bit and I eat like an animal 3.5/4k ed with the weekly cheat to 5+k.


You using anything else fella?

I'm gonna do 770mg tren ace for 8 weeks soon but using 75mcg pharma t3, cjc 1295 DAC and GHRP 2 as well whilst bulking. Oh and superdrol. Hoping to put on some good size and lean out a bit.


----------



## Ekseliksis (Jul 8, 2014)

SelflessSelfie said:


> You using anything else fella?
> 
> I'm gonna do 770mg tren ace for 8 weeks soon but using 75mcg pharma t3, cjc 1295 DAC and GHRP 2 as well whilst bulking. Oh and superdrol. Hoping to put on some good size and lean out a bit.


test 250mg pw and tren 100mg ed nothing else.


----------



## Mikel123 (Feb 14, 2015)

So it seems gentech are good to go ?


----------



## mr_smoove (Dec 15, 2014)

robster14 said:


> I'm 2 weeks in and although I'm getting stronger, it's not anything incredible. I am pretty underwhelmed at the effects so far. Having said that, it is only the second week and my first ever steroid cycle. I've got a second vial of renvex test 400 and gentech test 400 so I'm going to switch to gentech for the last 5 weeks, see how it plays out.
> 
> I'll keep renvex's test 400 vial for another cycle. Think it's completely bunk or just underdosed? Could I mix the T400 with deca or tren or something?


I think its undressed....shame really. they've spent a fair bit of time making the bottles look good...shame whats inside is ****. My Neuro pharma came today I'm going to run the reindex for maybe another week or two just to use it up then doing the switch


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

SelflessSelfie said:


> You using anything else fella?
> 
> I'm gonna do 770mg tren ace for 8 weeks soon but using 75mcg pharma t3, cjc 1295 DAC and GHRP 2 as well whilst bulking. Oh and superdrol. Hoping to put on some good size and lean out a bit.


What is the need to run 770mg tren A - I cant even see a MR O running that amount of Tren, surely if you went with a reputable lab such as Wildcat, NP, AP, Baltic or Magnum you would need less than half of that?


----------



## SelflessSelfie (May 25, 2014)

A1243R said:


> What is the need to run 770mg tren A - I cant even see a MR O running that amount of Tren, surely if you went with a reputable lab such as Wildcat, NP, AP, Baltic or Magnum you would need less than half of that?


Exactly! I have been using Renvex tren e and renvex tren a at 500mg ew with no issues, just great gains, atm I'm using 800mg test and 500mg tren e with 400mg masteron from that lab and enjoying it.

The reasoning is simply to experiment, not done low test high tren so want to give it a try, this will be wildcat test and tren so it may blow my socks off compared to the renvex. I do believe the oils I have been using may have been under dosed, if the wildcat is good stuff I will stick to it for all future cycles.

I 100% agree with you that there is no need but I like to experiment. Plus, I am finding that by using more gear I don't get any worse sides but I can just keep eating more and more and keep growing at a dose dependant rate, especially running t3 with it.

That 8 week experiment is to see if I can pack on 14-20 lbs of fat free mass in a short time frame on the back end of a cut. I'll be interested to see what happens.


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

What's current opinion on gentech then

Everyone still giving it the green light?


----------



## karbonk (Jan 7, 2009)

Ive used their T400, g2g


----------



## latsius (Jul 16, 2012)

The odd user our neck of the woods is saying that the vials were maybe 9.5ml opposed to 10ml

Apart from that we all got on pretty well with it, the sustanon is defo sust as i still have acne and only sus does that, my mates tried the deca and test e, he did as expected, n the tren is ment to be tren from what i read on here !


----------



## karbonk (Jan 7, 2009)

latsius said:


> The odd user our neck of the woods is saying that the vials were maybe 9.5ml opposed to 10ml
> 
> Apart from that we all got on pretty well with it, the sustanon is defo sust as i still have acne and only sus does that, my mates tried the deca and test e, he did as expected, n the tren is ment to be tren from what i read on here !


Actually I've run the tren too and it was certainly Tren.


----------



## jchpowell (Jan 9, 2015)

I just ordered some RipFast 300 off them, will let you know how it measures up to ISIS Promastren (50mg test/mast/tren) and Apollos TORIP (100mg test/mast/tren).


----------



## jchpowell (Jan 9, 2015)

> I just ordered some RipFast 300 off them, will let you know how it measures up to ISIS Promastren (50mg test/mast/tren) and Apollos TORIP (100mg test/mast/tren).


Their RipFast was defo g2g, overdosed if anything as I'm off tren completely now (was on for over 4-5 months, heartburn was just too crippling for my cardio and enjoyment of eating food) it was much better than ISIS and I'd say it even outmatched Apollos TORIP, the PIP was very painful though, no virgin muscle injections either.

Going to order their Winstrol 10mg and Anavar 50mg soon, will let you know how I get on with those in a few months, anyone else used either of those Orals from Gentech by any chance?


----------



## countrybumpkin (Jul 2, 2011)

Any more updates on this lab?


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

countrybumpkin said:


> Any more updates on this lab?


gentech test enanthate made my left nip flare up

i was on other compounds as well but it was only when i upped the test dosage i started to get itchy, burning nips

cant comment too much on the gains as i say there was too much other stuff in the mix plus i was cutting


----------



## countrybumpkin (Jul 2, 2011)

swole troll said:


> gentech test enanthate made my left nip flare up
> i was on other compounds as well but it was only when i upped the test dosage i started to get itchy, burning nips
> 
> cant comment too much on the gains as i say there was too much other stuff in the mix plus i was cutting


That's good to hear  . The only other place anyone seems to be familiar with them is MESO, and the lab is under a sh1t storm there..


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

ive only bought the one batch of gentech so cant vouch for a great deal

i picked up 5 test enth vials about 4-5 months ago

may very well have gone downhill since then


----------



## Madhatter999 (Sep 23, 2015)

I'm running there Ttm which is test p100mg tren 100mg and mast 100mg blend 1ml pw ... Backed with 2 10mg anavar 3 times a day 1 10mg Winnie 3 times a day and 1 10mg dbol 3 times a day.. All from gentech

Obviously using for a cutting and fat loss cycle.. I'm 3 days into week 2 and I'm already seeing gains (hardening) I'm sweating like you wouldn't believe in the gym.. So far I'm rating them but I will keep this thread updated as I go..


----------



## Juicyjay (Jul 2, 2015)

Iv just got a couple viles of test 300 to try I'm already 8 weeks in on my first cycle but believe my euro Pharma test e to be underdosed so gunna Finnish last 4 -6 weeks on Gentech gear will update if I notice anything


----------



## Madhatter999 (Sep 23, 2015)

Juicyjay said:


> Iv just got a couple viles of test 300 to try I'm already 8 weeks in on my first cycle but believe my euro Pharma test e to be underdosed so gunna Finnish last 4 -6 weeks on Gentech gear will update if I notice anything


there test is really good and really fast break down on the glutes.. The Ttm is a killer though lol taking three days for the swelling to go down but I've found slowing down on the jab has helped This week


----------



## Juicyjay (Jul 2, 2015)

Madhatter999 said:


> there test is really good and really fast break down on the glutes.. The Ttm is a killer though lol taking three days for the swelling to go down but I've found slowing down on the jab has helped This week


That's good to here bro looking forward to actually feeling on then lol.

Iv been pinning in my thighs and some days it's fine and others will feel like Iv been kicked in the leg for a few days. Haven't tyred glutes yet seems a bit awkward I'm shaky enough as it is


----------



## Jason Gray (Sep 4, 2015)

Ekseliksis said:


> Week 6 on tren ace 100mg ed. Good results so far. I have 4 vials left. I experience the expected results. I leaned a bit and I eat like an animal 3.5/4k ed with the weekly cheat to 5+k.


Can't be from the 2014 batch then:


----------



## Jason Gray (Sep 4, 2015)

sc0rcher said:


> IMO don't waste time and money on Gentech. Guy stopped replying my email after I raised this problem to them. Crap.


Mate, any lab that has a logo designed by the owners 6-year old daughter and the owner goes on a rampage that ends in Momma jokes on Meso (I posted the same link yesterday funnily enough, you may notice familiar face(s))...anyone pinning that deserves a darwin award, this thread is total bullsh*t (and to say I have zero against Gentech, just hate crap like this, that newbies read and may get fooled by):

https://thinksteroids.com/community/threads/uk-gentech-labs.134362962/page-22

And here's the sweet logo, designed by Gary Junior in MS Paint:


----------



## Juicyjay (Jul 2, 2015)

Jason Gray said:


> Mate, any lab that has a logo designed by the owners 6-year old daughter and the owner goes on a rampage that ends in Momma jokes on Meso (I posted the same link yesterday funnily enough, you may notice familiar face(s))...anyone pinning that deserves a darwin award, this thread is total bullsh*t (and to say I have zero against Gentech, just hate crap like this, that newbies read and may get fooled by):
> 
> https://thinksteroids.com/community/threads/uk-gentech-labs.134362962/page-22
> 
> ...


so your saying the gear is bunk?


----------



## Jason Gray (Sep 4, 2015)

Juicyjay said:


> so your saying the gear is bunk?


No. WEDINOS says the gear is bunk. No active compound in their Tren Ace. Anyone got any lab tests to show different since then maybe Gary has sorted the lab (and himself) out but I think WEDINOS was a well respected project and its a fu**ing big loss to the AAS using community that they've closed their doors to AAS...if they say something's got no active compound, I'm not buying it, ever.


----------



## Dogbolt (Jun 23, 2009)

I don't think the Gentech we're talking about here is the same as the one on Wedinos. It looks completely different. I'm using their test 300 and its very good. Also used their ripfast and have some tren for later this year.


----------



## Madhatter999 (Sep 23, 2015)

I don't think so either I came into this post a little late



Dogbolt said:


> I don't think the Gentech we're talking about here is the same as the one on Wedinos. It looks completely different. I'm using their test 300 and its very good. Also used their ripfast and have some tren for later this year.


I don't think so either I came into this post a little late.. I'll post a pic in the next post of that I've got and there the same sort of symbol but different..


----------



## Madhatter999 (Sep 23, 2015)

Don't know if you can see the emblem there.. But it's on my Ttm my anavar my Winnie and also my Dbol


----------



## jchpowell (Jan 9, 2015)

> Can't be from the 2014 batch then:
> 
> View attachment 115972


That's not the same GenTech as the one going around these days. Used their One Rip, most potent rip blend I've ever taken, currently on their Anavar and it blew Sphinx and Cambridge Researches Anavar out the water (the CR seemed totally bunk which is weird considering their anaboliclab test...)


----------



## Madhatter999 (Sep 23, 2015)

Yeah mines nothing like that either

I'm sticking with it for the rest of my cycle...


----------



## Jason Gray (Sep 4, 2015)

jchpowell said:


> That's not the same GenTech as the one going around these days. Used their One Rip, most potent rip blend I've ever taken, currently on their Anavar and it blew Sphinx and Cambridge Researches Anavar out the water (the CR seemed totally bunk which is weird considering their anaboliclab test...)


Not really if you consider CR's Test Prop was only half-dosed on anaboliclab (if you use shite, inconsistent raws then your product is going to be inconsistent shite. This is the problem I've highlighted with anaboliclab, it's only helpful if the test shows the gear is underdosed as it means they do f*ck batches up or do it consistently...if it comes back properly dosed, it means, one sample from one batch came back ok, tells you very little.

Rebranding does occur fella, but generally a UGL doesn't take up the name of one shown to be bunk. All it needs is for someone, somewhere to produce a verifiably independant lab report to show that Gary "Yo momma" Gentech is producing anything but bunk? Just one lab report?

Til then imho, for any newbie reading, you should take this entire, unusually active thread as bullshit.


----------



## Jason Gray (Sep 4, 2015)

Madhatter999 said:


> Don't know if you can see the emblem there.. But it's on my Ttm my anavar my Winnie and also my Dbol
> 
> View attachment 115991
> 
> ...


Yeah, I've seen the logo...it's a hilarious logo fella, can't miss that.

What the hell did you do to the vial? Open it with a hammer?


----------



## Madhatter999 (Sep 23, 2015)

Jason Gray said:


> Yeah, I've seen the logo...it's a hilarious logo fella, can't miss that.
> 
> What the hell did you do to the vial? Open it with a hammer?


lol it's the way I'm holding it looks well dodgy because it's so close up .. Nearly half way through week three now and working for me very well..


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

Juicyjay said:


> That's good to here bro looking forward to actually feeling on then lol.
> 
> Iv been pinning in my thighs and some days it's fine and others will feel like Iv been kicked in the leg for a few days. Haven't tyred glutes yet seems a bit awkward I'm shaky enough as it is


how did you get on with it mate?

sorry to hear your first cycle turned out to be bunk gear

is the gentech g2g?

i used it last year and rated it

wondered if it still gets a seal of approval


----------



## RedStar (Aug 8, 2014)

The Gentech tren e gave me the worst tren cough I have had, if that's anything to go by I'd say it's strong stuff. Using in conjunction with some infiniti test and tren e that I already had and seems to be a good cycle so far strength wise as well as visually.


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

Simon 88 said:


> The Gentech tren e gave me the worst tren cough I have had, if that's anything to go by I'd say it's strong stuff. Using in conjunction with some infiniti test and tren e that I already had and seems to be a good cycle so far strength wise as well as visually.


when did you buy it?

as i said i have used gentech but it was last year so wanted some current info on them as we all know the quality of labs can change in a heartbeat


----------



## RedStar (Aug 8, 2014)

Bought it three/four weeks ago, from an online source. Many people are rating their gear on the online sourcing forum.


----------



## memee (Jul 24, 2015)

Their stuff is g2g. Used their anavar and it was top notch. Best I've tried so far. Gonna try their oils soon. Anyone used their dbol or test e??


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

memee said:


> Their stuff is g2g. Used their anavar and it was top notch. Best I've tried so far. Gonna try their oils soon. Anyone used their dbol or test e??


test e i used last year and i had a bit of a cock up with my ancillaries and my nips were definitely aggravated plus i was taking no other aromatasing compounds at the time so on that basis i was definitely on high enough test that there was aromatase going on

i think if the var was g2g then you can probably assume that theyre not going to fake test given the price difference in the raws


----------



## memee (Jul 24, 2015)

swole troll said:


> test e i used last year and i had a bit of a cock up with my ancillaries and my nips were definitely aggravated plus i was taking no other aromatasing compounds at the time so on that basis i was definitely on high enough test that there was aromatase going on
> i think if the var was g2g then you can probably assume that theyre not going to fake test given the price difference in the raws


Great! I'll be ordering soon then. And yes their anavar was defo potent.


----------



## phil Phireblade (Jul 1, 2015)

Week five on their test-e 300 @ 2ml per week and I've just developed a couple of tiny spots on my shoulders and back, that's all, no other indications that I have anything beyond normal test levels. If I had bought more than one vial, then I would up it to 3ml per week, as it is my suspicious mind insisted that I acquire three different labs' produce from three different sources.

The whole 'first cycle is best cycle' thing, is making me think "Well okay then, no point doing any more cycles", but I'll see this one out before making any final decisions on that score. Maybe I just respond differently to most people. I'm not slating Gentech, I'm just telling of my experience so far. Hopefully I'll start to feel something very soon, in which case, I'll comment on that too.


----------



## NoGutsNoGlory (Jun 11, 2009)

memee said:


> Their stuff is g2g. Used their anavar and it was top notch. Best I've tried so far. Gonna try their oils soon. Anyone used their dbol or test e??


Ya, don't think so mate.

I've just checked the price of their 10mg anavar tabs - not a chance (unless they are selling at a loss - which would be fu**ing stupid)


----------



## Juicyjay (Jul 2, 2015)

swole troll said:


> how did you get on with it mate?
> sorry to hear your first cycle turned out to be bunk gear
> 
> is the gentech g2g?
> ...


yeah mate g2g everything really kicked up a gear shortly after, I'm up 10kg from start and I even notice the difference in how big I am now! Still not many sides except the odd spot on upper back and serious oily forehead lol! But strength has Defo increased gone from repping 85kg to 105kg for 4 sets 8 reps  I'm now bridging with prop till pct.


----------



## 87peet (Dec 4, 2014)

Ive used their

Test 300

Mast 100

Tren A 100

Everything brought good results.

Currently I am using the Test-Tren-Mast blend....


----------



## CarlFit (Jan 31, 2015)

87peet said:


> Ive used their
> 
> Test 300
> 
> ...


 You are using their ripblend? How is it?

How was the tren, how high did you run it?


----------



## latsius (Jul 16, 2012)

As said, theres a cheap source for this on instagram, ppl ahould try a vial themselves and then weite up results , u will never know how u get on with a lab until u pin it urslf !


----------



## 87peet (Dec 4, 2014)

CarlFit said:


> You are using their ripblend? How is it?
> 
> How was the tren, how high did you run it?


 Of course I cant say if everything is dosed a 100% correctly... but the Tren did give me sometimes serious cough...and so does the Rip blend.

The Mast gave me some classic side effects, for example prostate was enlarged and it leaned me out. Currently I use 1ml ed.


----------



## John Boy 1985 (Apr 20, 2015)

87peet said:


> Of course I cant say if everything is dosed a 100% correctly... but the Tren did give me sometimes serious cough...and so does the Rip blend.
> 
> The Mast gave me some classic side effects, for example prostate was enlarged and it leaned me out. Currently I use 1ml ed.


 I'm on ripfast at the moment. 2 week in. 1 ml Mon wed Fri. Got night sweats slightly. Libido up. Not much change in physique. Up 3lb. I'm using as a bulk for 6wk.

What I will say is finding pip crippling. LastEd a week. If it don't go I will change to single compounds and mix.


----------



## 87peet (Dec 4, 2014)

John Boy 1985 said:


> I'm on ripfast at the moment. 2 week in. 1 ml Mon wed Fri. Got night sweats slightly. Libido up. Not much change in physique. Up 3lb. I'm using as a bulk for 6wk.
> 
> What I will say is finding pip crippling. LastEd a week. If it don't go I will change to single compounds and mix.


 No PiP here.


----------



## John Boy 1985 (Apr 20, 2015)

87peet said:


> No PiP here.


 Must be my batch.


----------



## CarlFit (Jan 31, 2015)

Good to hear good results


----------



## CandleLitDesert (Mar 8, 2015)

Has one one used there rip or tri tren from the current cheap batch going around ?


----------



## latsius (Jul 16, 2012)

CandleLitDesert said:


> Has one one used there rip or tri tren from the current cheap batch going around ?


 All good to go so far


----------



## candyman1971 (Nov 2, 2015)

I'm a bit upset. I'm 7 weeks into cycle and the first 3 weeks were great.

I started using the Gentech test e since the 3rd or 4th and I've been losing weight, strength and mood since. I've been peeing around 8 times a day the week in week 6, because of taking halve an aromasin every 2 days while not estrogenising.

My last injection was Saturday 500mg and still felt low and s**t. Fortunately I feel better since a 500mg injection of a different provider this Monday.


----------



## Jammy Dodger (Nov 2, 2014)

Top quality moderating @Pscarb and @Dark sim


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

sammym said:


> Top quality moderating @Pscarb and @Dark sim


 how about just reporting it instead of being an idiot??


----------



## Jammy Dodger (Nov 2, 2014)

Pscarb said:


> how about just reporting it instead of being an idiot??


 i was having a joke mate. Apologies if it took a year for it to be noticed. I get you have a tough job, and I wouldn't do it. But I was having a a laugh. It's the internet, not real life.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

sammym said:


> i was having a joke mate. Apologies if it took a year for it to be noticed. I get you have a tough job, and I wouldn't do it. But I was having a a laugh. It's the internet, not real life.


 it is mate but the MODs get stick for either doing to little or to much so when i come on after being mentioned and see that, i have to admit it does peeve me off, with no indication of having a laugh i was not to know.......

its been a long day....


----------



## Jammy Dodger (Nov 2, 2014)

Pscarb said:


> it is mate but the MODs get stick for either doing to little or to much so when i come on after being mentioned and see that, i have to admit it does peeve me off, with no indication of having a laugh i was not to know.......
> 
> its been a long day....


 Well apologies.

As you have seen (may remember) 100 hour weeks and other life stress can cause me to an idiot. My intention really wasn't to have a dig. On the plus side - we can all be friends now and I can have to a big hug if I meet you and can fit my arms around.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

ha ha.......i can understand the stress bit i have driven 1200miles this week all ready and been in the office since 5.00am looking at SQL code so my eyes and head are both fukced........

all is cool mate


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

I wouldn't have been so friendly if I see sammym stupid comment first. Report it and don't be a muppet. We don't spend all day reading thread after thread, unlike you.


----------



## jaymadone (Feb 13, 2009)

Gentech....many reliable sources advised to stay well clear!

Plenty of good pharma / other options out there, don't waste your money :thumbup1:


----------

